# Bagpipe Protocol



## Strike (13 May 2010)

Okay guys.  I already know the answer of when a lament is played.  What I want to know is, is there a book/web site on piper protocol that states this?


----------



## Edward Campbell (13 May 2010)

Strike said:
			
		

> Okay guys.  I already know the answer of when a lament is played.  What I want to know is, *is there a book/web site on piper protocol that states this?*




Almost certainly ... I keep looking for _something_ that isn't regulated by some busybody or another.


----------



## Strike (13 May 2010)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> Almost certainly ... I keep looking for _something_ that isn't regulated by some busybody or another.



Well, if there is I can't find it.  And I need SOME kind of reference otherwise someone will end up making me get a piper to play a lament at a parade that is anything BUT a funeral/memorial.


----------



## the 48th regulator (13 May 2010)

Strike said:
			
		

> Okay guys.  I already know the answer of when a lament is played.  What I want to know is, is there a book/web site on piper protocol that states this?



Which Lament are you referring to?

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/51978.0

Remember, you may have traditionally heard that tune as a lament, but it could very well have a completely different meaning and use.

dileas

tess


----------



## Strike (14 May 2010)

48th,

Check your PMs.


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 May 2010)

When all else fails, have the piper play _"A man's a man for a' that"_.

This was the pipe tune played before summary trials conducted by the CO in 2RCR when I was a subaltern.


----------



## the 48th regulator (14 May 2010)

Strike,

Looking more into it, it is the official lament of the CF for the fallen.

You are correct, it was innapropriate.

I will post what I have found, from wiki.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flowers_of_the_Forest#Modern_usage

http://www.rampantscotland.com/songs/blsongs_forest.htm

http://www.absoluteastronomy.com/topics/Flowers_of_the_Forest

_Flowers of the Forest is an ancient ScottishScotlandScotland is a country that is part of the United Kingdom. Occupying the northern third of the island of Great Britain, it shares a border with England to the south and is bounded by the North Sea to the east, the Atlantic Ocean to the north and west, and the North Channel and Irish Sea to the...
 folk tune. Although the original words are unknown, the melody was recorded in c. 1615-25 in the John Skene of Halyards Manuscript as "Flowres of the Forrest," though it may have been composed earlier 
. Several versions of words have been added to the tune, notably Jean ElliotJean ElliotJean Elliot, also known as Jane Elliot was a Scottish poet, and the third daughter of Sir Gilbert Elliot of Minto, Lord Justice Clerk of Scotland....
's lyrics in 1756. Others include those by Alison Cockburn below. However, many renditions are played on the Great Highland BagpipeGreat Highland BagpipeThe Great Highland Bagpipe is a type of bagpipe native to Scotland, which has achieved widespread recognition through its usage in the British military and in pipe bands throughout the world....
; due to the content of the lyrics and the reverence for the tune, it is one of the few tunes that many pipers will only perform at funerals or memorial services, and only practiced in private or to instruct other pipers._

dileas

tess


----------



## mariomike (14 May 2010)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> When all else fails, have the piper play _"A man's a man for a' that"_.
> This was the pipe tune played before summary trials conducted by the CO in 2RCR when I was a subaltern.



Somehow, I have the image of Jock Sinclair ( Tunes of Glory ) shouting, "March the guilty b%st#rd in!"


----------



## Edward Campbell (14 May 2010)

Hey Strike, I've always that "The Campbells Are Coming" gets everyone pretty excited -especially the MacDonalds. Tell the pipe major.


----------



## Strike (17 May 2010)

All sorted guys.  Thanks.


----------



## gaspasser (18 May 2010)

Just wanted to pipe in here {pun intected} what was the original question here about laments? Which one is appropriate at which event what to do when you hear a lament?

Thanks for the links too, I will use them to d/l the tunes to my .bww and later learn them...after I commit to memory the 14 or so my Pipey wants me to record onto ,y grey matter
  
iper:


----------



## tomahawk6 (18 May 2010)

I like Pipers Lament.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2a2fLG5oh8


----------

